
Completely Unscientific Benchmarks - henning
https://github.com/frol/completely-unscientific-benchmarks
======
henning
I love information like this, because so much discussion around performance
discusses what is possible given unlimited time and no concern for what kinds
of tradeoffs it makes (like reducing portability by introducing architecture-
specific optimizations). I think it's also valuable to see what kind of
performance you can expect when you haven't done optimization and are just
trying to get something done in a simple, readable way.

